

Ask HN: Did HN go to a responsive design - will_brown

I would like to know the experience others are having. Today HN began adjusting to my iPhone.  Bizarrely the responsive design only seems to apply to the Homepage.<p>Screen Shots: 
[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;ijexnkr1xkfn8uv&#x2F;Photo%20Jan%2009%2C%208%2046%2059%20PM.png 
[2]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;dylrvzlb8e4omku&#x2F;Photo%20Jan%2009%2C%208%2047%2005%20PM.png?m= 
[3]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;f5fy683oz3dv65a&#x2F;Photo%20Jan%2009%2C%208%2047%2018%20PM.png
======
raquo
Sort of looks like Safari trying desperately to fit the page into viewport.
Never seen that myself. On my iPhone I get the normal HN in both Safari and
Chrome.

~~~
will_brown
It must have been safari as you suggest because it went back to normal today.

